# I feel REALLY dumb asking this, lol!



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I feel ike an idiot asking this, but can anyone tell me how to fish for Steelies with a spinning rod? I mean right down to gear, rigging, and lures.
I have alway fly fished for everything and I have a friend who wants start fishing but, fly fishing does not appeal to her at all (heathen, lol!). So I might actually have a fishing buddy, but that means I have to teach her a fishing technique that I know nothing about. How goofy is that? I figure, once I learn how and teach her, then I can go back to my flies. Then I can out fish her, lol! I could be completeiy wrong here but, it seems like I have always caught more on fly than anything else. 
Anyway, if anyone could give me some pointers it would be great! We are planning on going out on Saturday and I'm hoping she can catch something. Maybe she would want to keep going out!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

PM sent...


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Check out this website:
http://www.steelheadschool.com/spinning_tactic's.htm


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Center pin set up might be a good option, depending on the water she will be fishing. Harder to learn to cast, but probably easier to detect the bites.


----------

